# Why are Photos saved as Documents Automatically?



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

When I click on a photo onlike, like Facebook, and right-click to save it on my computer, it is saved as a .doc file. I have to change them to .jpg files.

Any idea how to change this? Thanks! 

Also, is there a way to change the view format for this website? It is all jumbled together and I like the old format better, easier to maneuver.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> When I click on a photo onlike, like Facebook, and right-click to save it on my computer, it is saved as a .doc file. I have to change them to .jpg files.


Are you using Safari, Firefox, Chrome?
Are you choosing *Saved Linked File As...* or *Save Image As* in contextual menu that pops up?

Does this happen on all web sites or just some?
Some web sites are coded in such a way that direct downloading of images are hidden, so it may not really be a problem you have.



cgm707 said:


> Also, is there a way to change the view format for this website? It is all jumbled together and I like the old format better, easier to maneuver.


Not sure what you are talking about here. Are you able to attach a screen shot?


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you specifically having trouble saving images when viewing them in the Facebook slideshow/gallery area? I've actually found that with this new gallery/slideshow style image view you can't actually save the images at all. It requires you to save the page...I've recently just been using Shift/Apple/3 on facebook to take a screen print and then edit the pictures I want in photshop. It's a pain...

If this is happening outside of facebook...well then I'm not really sure what problem you're having...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kreiff said:


> .I've recently just been using Shift/Apple/3 on facebook to take a screen print and then edit the pictures I want in photshop. It's a pain...


OMG why? 

Just use command + shift + 4 instead and you can just drag over the image you want. No editing later needed.


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Thanks for the helpful tips. I will just do that, use shift - apple - 4.


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL! Wow...I can't believe I've been doing it the hard way this entire time. Thanks!


----------

